# Need Help with UAE, Qatar & other GCC



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello,
I am in negotiation phase of accepting a position with a firm working in UAE, Qatar and Kuwait. Most probably, I will be stationed in Abu Dhabi or Dubai.
There has been no talk of housing! I am single, so a 1BR even Studio would do! (much prefer to have a 1BR)
Other than the cost of food, I will need Car (setting aside $700 / month for car+insurance should be reasonable right?!)
As an example, how much is a 1BR average price in an area like "Marina" in Dubai? or something similar in Abu Dhabi? 
I really appreciate your feedback and any heads up / advice.
Thank You.


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Hiya NY212,

the Marina is a fair old distance from the airport... Mirdiff may be a better bet if you're commuting regularly. Apartment prices depend on where you're staying. International City is cheap but IMHO pretty grim. A Discovery Gardens 1 BR can be as low as AED55,000 per annum and there are very nice new flats in Sports City and Jumeirah Village. Prices are falling all the time and I understand Abu Dhabi to be more expensive than Dubai (haven't lived there myself for over ten years).

For a car I'd recommend Japanese for reliability and service costs as well as resale value. Insurance is heavily dependant on the car and your age  I think car costs are similar to the prices you guys pay in the US - US$700 permonth won't get you a big new 4x4 but will certainly afford something second hand or a new saloon.

Best of luck with the move. Cheers, GD.


----------



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you very much GlabrousD, really appreciate the info.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Check Dubbizle website for both places to live and cars, would give you a good guideline for both Dubai and AD


----------



## NY212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks a bunch SPB. Should have an idea about the job this coming week.


----------

